# Are folks here going bonkers?



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

We as a group need to get our shit together.
Eat some peanut butter and cheese if need be,but get it together.::clapping:: There are folks overseeing.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> We as a group need to get our shit together.
> Eat some peanut butter and cheese if need be,but get it together.::clapping:: There are folks overseeing.


What are you referring to?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

He's worried about big brother watching us??


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I've been thought of as " bonkers" a long time ago


----------



## Dogsrule (Mar 28, 2014)

I flush all my crap.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> We as a group need to get our shit together.
> Eat some peanut butter and cheese if need be,but get it together.::clapping:: There are folks overseeing.


Well that is a cryptic, thread starter. First off what is it that you see people doing that is bonkers, secondly how are we supposed to know when we have gotten our shit sufficiently together, somebody going to tell us? third why peanut butter and cheese? I prefer peanut butter or cheese. and lastly who the f are these people who are overseeing us. An explanation as to why they are overseeing us would be nice


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

At this junction, I'm going to say it's already too late, We were flagged the day we joined the forum....if we were flagged at all! And there is no turning back at this point, So might as well go all in!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will has hijacked Aquahull!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Will has hijacked Aquahull!


And Michigan isn't too far from Ontario


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good point. Somebody get in touch with Aqua! Will has kidnapped him to run one of his compounds.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Good point. Somebody get in touch with Aqua! Will has kidnapped him to run one of his compounds.


Will "kidnapped" and "compound" get us noticed? Shite! They got us now boys!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

PB and cheese? What happened to bacon?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My bad,

Will has just "convinced" Aqua to participate in one of his "meetings".


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> PB and cheese? What happened to bacon?


My kinda Bacon!


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> We as a group need to get our shit together.
> Eat some peanut butter and cheese if need be,but get it together.::clapping:: There are folks overseeing.


I am Cheeswiz .......Geeeez


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> PB and cheese? What happened to bacon?


you're not really a Hoser! however, Back bacon is where it's at!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Most of us have been on the list for sometime anyway . Little late now to worry about them


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I am sure I am on a few lists. I don't really care though. They can watch me all they want. I state my opinions and that's what they are. My opinions. If that get's me in trouble, we are all in worse trouble than we thought. I'm not goin to sit around with my thumb up my ass and be quiet just to make them happy. They can lick my ball sack!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I am sure I am on a few lists. I don't really care though. They can watch me all they want. I state my opinions and that's what they are. My opinions. If that get's me in trouble, we are all in worse trouble than we thought. I'm not goin to sit around with my thumb up my ass and be quiet just to make them happy. They can lick my ball sack!


Quit being so shy. Tell us what you really think.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Shhh im trying to stay off of the do not fly list!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Guys, after a certain age, it's not good to get your shit together. For health reasons. That's why we increase the fiber in our diet.
Yes, one can eat whole wheat bread, or fiber bars and such, but I prefer Cheez-Its. Looking at the US Goobermint approved nutrition label I see that one serving, 27 crackers (yeah, right, who the heck counts?), provides 3% of the daily value for Dietary Fiber.
So, for health reasons, it seems to me to be OK to eat a half a box at a time.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I think you might need to "up" your Cheez-Its consumption RPD. If my math is correct, you will need 900 crackers per day to meet your daily fiber requirement. Which I expect you will take as good news.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Guys, after a certain age, it's not good to get your shit together. For health reasons. That's why we increase the fiber in our diet.
> Yes, one can eat whole wheat bread, or fiber bars and such, but I prefer Cheez-Its. Looking at the US Goobermint approved nutrition label I see that one serving, 27 crackers (yeah, right, who the heck counts?), provides 3% of the daily value for Dietary Fiber.
> So, for health reasons, it seems to me to be OK to eat a half a box at a time.


Damn those are good Glad 'm not the only one!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

At least I can still fly. At least as of X Mas eve...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> Damn those are good Glad 'm not the only one!


I don't drink, smoke, or take drugs. But don't get between me and the Cheez-its and Hershey bars.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, now that I just found out I'm part terrorist by birth, I'm sure I'm already on the no fly list. 

Did you know that eating cheese and peanut butter will give you nice firm poop?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't care about being watched. im rather boring. I hope they are watching me. see what its like to love and support your kids, do my career thing right, keep my spot clean and do honorable things. spose im a good example


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

shotlady said:


> I don't care about being watched. im rather boring. I hope they are watching me. see what its like to love and support your kids, do my career thing right, keep my spot clean and do honorable things. spose im a good example


And those are the things they absolutely hate! Can't have good people in the world, that actually tend to their families needs. You know that makes big sis jealous right?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> On a serious note...communicating with other like minded folks will be a necessity. Logistical arrangements, planning meetings, and even short term alliance meetings may be necessary. Learning different encryption techniques such as the Julius Caesar method or the tri graph replacement methods and about 10 more I can think of will be needed. As well as safe dead drop and cache emplacement techniques could be beneficial. So communications is important...but also understanding direction finding technology, which I do very well, it would pay to understand what our nation and others know about it as what the state of technology v=can do against cellular and other technologies.


Just to emphasize SF's point, mathematical algorithms out to at least 2048 bits are useless. That is far as we tested. But the "best in the business" were able to decrypt my message within 20 minutes, even with an algorithm that I figured unbreakable. Guess I am not as smart as I thought. :-(


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The use of a common but hidden key -like the text of a document or book - is a better way to get a good encryption.

The hard part is spreading the key to those you want to have it without the "all seeing eye" getting it too. So far the mail is good and a book reading club will work too.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The hard part is getting enough of the same books so everyone is on the same page.

I've been flagged ever since I got my clearance to work on the B1 and Stealth Bomber tooling.


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

I've been on somebody's list ever since I was once upon a time an IL resident and bought my first hand gun for personal protection.

What's that old saying? In for a penny, in for a pound?

I had all my ducks in a row once. It was boring. Life is more fun with a little chaos going on.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I liked it when the ducks lined up in a row,I got my limit with one shot.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Just because were paranoid, doesn't mean the men in black AREN'T out to get us. How do we know who really created this forum??? Could be!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Just because were paranoid, doesn't mean the men in black AREN'T out to get us. *How do we know who really created this forum???* Could be!


It was actually aliens. Every time you log on it triggers a device that runs mind probes.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

inceptor said:


> It was actually aliens. Every time you log on it triggers a device that runs mind probes.


Yeah but I have my foil hat on.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

As it turns out most credit and debit cards have a chip in them that when you get close to the scanner it will take payment. You probably know this.
But every time I take my wallet out to use the vending machine it tries to take one of my cards in my wallet as payment even though I want to pay with cash.

Well now they sell wallets with metal in them (tin foil) so nobody that you walk by can steal any numbers and charge your card.
There was a case a few days ago they put a skimmer on an atm and two people lost $1000.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

James m said:


> As it turns out most credit and debit cards have a chip in them that when you get close to the scanner it will take payment. You probably know this.
> But every time I take my wallet out to use the vending machine it tries to take one of my cards in my wallet as payment even though I want to pay with cash.
> 
> Well now they sell wallets with metal in them (tin foil) so nobody that you walk by can steal any numbers and charge your card.
> There was a case a few days ago they put a skimmer on an atm and two people lost $1000.


Scary.

Short story, I went to Home Depot the other day looking for a specific item. They did not have the item that I was looking for but the Customer Service Desk people were actually very helpful and quickly found it on line. The delivery time was just under a week so I decided to buy it. I try to trade in cash as much as possible, Mrs. Slippy thinks I'm nuts but if I had my choice it would be cash. Well, you guessed it, when I pulled out my wallet and started to hand over the cash, the Customer Service Desk Lady got this sick look on her face and said they don't take cash. Of course I laughed and said "I've paid cash here a hundred times, you must be mistaken little lady". (A demeaning sexist comment but it made sense at the time). She said "no, I'm sorry for special orders we don't have a way to take cash". So she called another Customer Service Desk guy over and he had no clue...matter of fact I was positive that given the choice, he would rather be playing video games 24/7...So we were at an impasse in the Home Depot.

After some head scratching by the geniuses in the Customer Service Desk, I called over a person that appeared to be management material. She confirmed that they had no way to accept cash but suggested I buy a gift card for the exact amount of my purchase and apply that to my order...which I did and everyone is happy. BUT...NO CASH? Yes Folks are going bonkers everywhere!


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

I agree with you slippy. We have been customers with US cellular for years and have two phones with them, a Galaxy 4 smart phone although I swear ours isn't as smart as most, and a pay as you go phone as a back up. So I go into their local store to pay the pay as you go bill and hand them our business check as usual. They refuse it. Suddenly cannot take checks, even business checks. Has to be cash or a credit card but they would prefer a credit card. I do not like using plastic either but have learned to do so for business or medical purchases. I'm just paranoid enough to think that somebody might really be watching me. But I paid the danged bill with my credit card and left before I could pop a blood vessel. 

Bad has gone into the DMV to buy a license sticker for the car and had his cash refused. They WANTED a check.

What's that old saying about everyone being crazy except thee and me and sometimes I'm not certain about thee? I think that could be said about society in general.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

WOW! I have not run into that around here yet. I have a company credit card that I use for business travel. Otherwise, everything else I buy is with cash. Mrs Inor and I do not even have a credit card in our personal names. When that starts to happen here, I guess I will have to find new people to buy things from. I always thought "cash was king"?!?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

inor said:


> wow! I have not run into that around here yet. I have a company credit card that i use for business travel. Otherwise, everything else i buy is with cash. Mrs inor and i do not even have a credit card in our personal names. When that starts to happen here, i guess i will have to find new people to buy things from. I always thought "cash was king"?!?


fubar


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

It's kinda crazy that some people wont take cash. Personally, I think within the next 10-20 years unless something major happens. We will NOT be a cash society. The government will make it so there is no way to get around paying them and they will also be able to keep track of EVERYTHING you do.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> It's kinda crazy that some people wont take cash. Personally, I think within the next 10-20 years unless something major happens. We will NOT be a cash society. The government will make it so there is no way to get around paying them and they will also be able to keep track of EVERYTHING you do.


They say a cashless society is all about convenience but it's also about control. That's the trade off, you get the convenience they get the control. What is truly amazing is how many people blindly hand over the control for the convenience. We as a society are way too trusting if you ask me.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Seneca said:


> They say a cashless society is all about convenience but it's also about control. That's the trade off, you get the convenience they get the control. What is truly amazing is how many people blindly hand over the control for the convenience. We as a society are way too trusting if you ask me.


Yup. All sheeple need to hear is convenience or safety and they get more retarded than usual..


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

Only one thing to add about my episode at the DMV was that it was back when we lived in Illinois not in the great state of Missouri.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Speaking of secret codes. I gotta ask, if raising a white flag means; "I surrender", what color of flag do I raise to say; "F U"?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

BagLady said:


> Speaking of secret codes. I gotta ask, if raising a white flag means; "I surrender", what color of flag do I raise to say; "F U"?


No flag. But a finger works.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> No flag. But a finger works.


I'm good with that.


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe just a motivational speech will do ....Warning graphic nature or adult words ...LOL


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BagLady said:


> Speaking of secret codes. I gotta ask, if raising a white flag means; "I surrender", what color of flag do I raise to say; "F U"?


Molon Labe Flag pretty much sends the same message.
AR-15 Molon Labe Decal


----------



## FFARL (Apr 22, 2013)

Well, I'm watching. And keeping track. Y'all are going bonkers.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

FFARL said:


> Well, I'm watching. And keeping track. Y'all are going bonkers.


What is this thread about again?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

FFARL said:


> Well, I'm watching. And keeping track. Y'all are going bonkers.


Going? I'm afraid it's a little late for that.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

::clapping:::-x::clapping::


FFARL said:


> Well, I'm watching. And keeping track. Y'all are going bonkers.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Aquahull drank Shotlady's tequilia, grabbed a box of Hornadys, jumped in the pool and turned into Aquaman. He did all of this while eating a peanut butter and cheese sandwich. That is about all I can decipher from this thread.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Go2ndAmend said:


> Aquahull drank Shotlady's tequilia, grabbed a box of Hornadys, jumped in the pool and turned into Aquaman. He did all of this while eating a peanut butter and cheese sandwich. That is about all I can decipher from this thread.


''

Got to get turtles and bacon into that.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Go2ndAmend said:


> Aquahull drank Shotlady's tequilia, grabbed a box of Hornadys, jumped in the pool and turned into Aquaman. He did all of this while eating a peanut butter and cheese sandwich. That is about all I can decipher from this thread.


And see how much better you are equipped to survive SHTF you are now after reading this thread?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Ritz Cracker Bacon Commercial - Porta Bacon:


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> The hard part is getting enough of the same books so everyone is on the same page.
> 
> I've been flagged ever since I got my clearance to work on the B1 and Stealth Bomber tooling.


Not so hard as long as you choose a good book like the KJ


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Molon Labe Flag pretty much sends the same message.
> AR-15 Molon Labe Decal


Just raise the volume on some Black Flag, they will get the message


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> Just raise the volume on some Black Flag, they will get the message


I had forgotten about Black Flag. Here ya go, from long ago and a galaxy far far away:






(Seems prescient if you can understand the words anymore.)


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Go2ndAmend said:


> Aquahull drank Shotlady's tequilia, grabbed a box of Hornadys, jumped in the pool and turned into Aquaman. He did all of this while eating a peanut butter and cheese sandwich. That is about all I can decipher from this thread.


My friend Mike runs "AquaMan" fishing charter's on Lacque Sainte Claire, my Boat Repair company is "AquaHull", my friend Don's boat is named "AquaLung"


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Do you do hull cleanings?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> My friend Mike runs "AquaMan" fishing charter's on Lacque Sainte Claire, my Boat Repair company is "AquaHull", my friend Don's boat is named "AquaLung"


Hey Aqualung...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> My friend Mike runs "AquaMan" fishing charter's on Lacque Sainte Claire, my Boat Repair company is "AquaHull", my friend Don's boat is named "AquaLung"


And do not forget, you must kneel and pay homage to the Aqua-Buda!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It is apparent that Slippy and Inor are on lunch break because productivity has ground to a screeching halt at Inor-Co and Slippy Inc.!!!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> It is apparent that Slippy and Inor are on lunch break because productivity has ground to a screeching halt at Inor-Co and Slippy Inc.!!!!


I mostly have the week off - just doing some writing and a few teleconferences. So whenever I get stuck and cannot think of the right words to describe something, I pop over here and make a few smart ass comments.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I hope it helps...


----------

